# Isus p5sd2-vm Drivers For Windows 7



## jahanzeb12 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello sir !

I have Isus p5sd2-vm motherboard. The company provide the dvd of drivers uptill windows vista.
When i install windows 7, and plays hd videos it stucks. As windows 7 install some default vga drivers thats why i didnt play hd videos.
Is there any way to install VGA drivers for windows 7.

Regards !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you run the win 7 upgrade advisor or check your board has win 7 support 
ASUS Motherboard : World’s 1st MB to Obtain WHQL Certification !
Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Download - Microsoft Windows


----------



## jahanzeb12 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanx for replaying sir !
I have checked the list of Isus, it says My motherboard's mother is mentioned there. P5SD2-VM.
But they says that support cd has the 7 drivers. The Driver cd i got has only vista 64 bit drivers. Win 7 auto pic the drivers but cannot able to play hd videos.
However now i am downloading advisor hope for the best solution .

Thanx
Regards


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the vista driver they often work without issue ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5SD2-VM


----------

